
Noonhat. It's the creator's 1st Django Project, done in 50 hours, spending $35. - ivankirigin
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/08/noonhat_changin.html
======
myoung8
That's awesome. I don't think I'll ever use it because I don't like the idea
of meeting completely random people, but the fact that he did so fast on the
cheap is impressive.

------
semigeek
Idea came from It's Just Lunch dating service that's been around for a while,
it would seem.

~~~
waleedka
Or from The Lunch Club. <http://www.thelunchclub.com/>

------
vlad
That is cool. I wish I could enter a zip code to relocate the circle much
easier.

~~~
imp
Just zoom out really far before you move it.

~~~
vlad
Yep. I know how to navigate google maps, but a zip code textbox, defaulting to
the zip code of the ip of the visitor, should be added as soon as possible.

Also, if one accidentally refreshes the page after finding a new location...
the map goes right back to California again, which is another huge interface
flaw.

